# Universal Gate



## executioner (Sep 6, 2006)

Please give the definition of universal gate


----------



## whim_gen (Sep 6, 2006)

executioner said:
			
		

> Please give the definition of universal gate



A gate which can be combined to give the same output(s) as the basic gates viz  AND , OR AND NOT .

NAND and NOR gates are universal gates.


----------



## executioner (Sep 6, 2006)

what is a logic gate and boolean algebra[definition]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2006)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boolean_algebra


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 6, 2006)

NAND , NOR are universal gates because  any gate can be realized with these gates.


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Man ..this Is All ..tht I Am Studying  In 11th Comp Sci..the Gates ..universal Gates...and Half Adder Full Adder Etc..etc..sometimes It Gets Boring...


----------

